# Ο φέρελπις και ο ρίψασπις



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> @sarant: Και το ΛΝΕΓ έχει τον _ελπιδοφόρο νέο_. Θεωρώ ότι έχει γίνει μια μικρή μεταφορά από τον _φέρελπι_ επειδή ο _φέρελπις_ δεν κλίνεται και πολύ εύκολα. Τον _φέρελπι_ ή τον _φερέλπιδα_;



Δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω για τις δυσκολίες του _φέρελπι _και μας προέκυψε και ο _ρίψασπις _(στα δελτία ειδήσεων, για κάποιον χρυσαυγίτη).

Στα αρχαία και την καθαρεύουσα:

*ο φέρελπις, του φερέλπιδος, τον φέρελπιν, οι φερέλπιδες, των φερελπίδων, τους φερέλπιδας

ο ρίψασπις, του ριψάσπιδος, τον ρίψασπιν, οι ριψάσπιδες, των ριψασπίδων, τους ριψάσπιδας*


Στη δημοτική θα δούμε επίσης:

*του φερέλπιδα, του ριψάσπιδα
τον φερέλπιδα, τον ριψάσπιδα
των φερέλπιδων, των ριψάσπιδων*
Μόνο: *τους φερέλπιδες, τους ριψάσπιδες* (τα –_ας_ δεν έχουν θέση στη δημοτική)

Στα λεξικά τα μασάνε πότε πότε. Π.χ. το ΛΚΝ έχει μόνο _του ριψάσπιδος_ και _των ριψασπίδων_. Στην αιτιατική ενικού προτιμά _τον ρίψασπι_. Στον _φέρελπι_ δεν λέει ποια αιτιατική ενικού προτιμά και στη γενική του πληθυντικού έχει και _φερέλπιδων_ και _φερελπίδων_.
Στο ΛΝΕΓ: _ριψάσπιδος – ριψασπίδων_
_φερέλπιδος, φέρελπιν, φερελπίδων_


Και λίγο ελληνοαγγλικό, από LSJ:
*ρίψασπις* throwing away one's shield in battle, craven


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2014)

Αυτά δεν ακολουθούν τον εύελπι της Σχολής Ευελπίδων (κλιτικά, εννοώ); Ποιος θα πει τον ευέλπιδα; (Δικαιούμαι να το λέω αυτό όσο τα γκουγκλοευρήματα είναι μονοψήφια;}


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2014)

Είχα γράψει προ αμνημονεύτων (στο τέλος):
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/plhgentwn.html

Δεν καλύπτεις το ουδέτερο, διότι έχουν ουδέτερο τα επίθετα αυτά (π.χ. το φέρελπ* μήνυμα), που είναι φέρελπι, άπελπι. Ή τουλάχιστον ήταν τότε που το είχα κοιτάξει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιος θα πει τον ευέλπιδα; (Δικαιούμαι να το λέω αυτό όσο τα γκουγκλοευρήματα είναι μονοψήφια;}



Από μια μεριά έχεις δίκιο: πολύ πιο πολλά είναι τα ευρήματα για τον _εύελπη_. _Ο εύελπης, του εύελπη._  Αυτοί πήγαν από τον άλλο δρόμο,



sarant said:


> Δεν καλύπτεις το ουδέτερο, διότι έχουν ουδέτερο τα επίθετα αυτά (π.χ. το φέρελπ* μήνυμα), που είναι φέρελπι, άπελπι. Ή τουλάχιστον ήταν τότε που το είχα κοιτάξει.



Σιγά σιγά, να 'χουμε να γράφουμε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2014)

...
Λεξισκόπιο:

*φέρελπις* επίθ. λόγ.


*Αρσενικό *
| | 
Ενικός 
|| 
Πληθυντικός
|
| 
Ονομαστική 
| ο | φέρελπις|οι | φερέλπιδες
| 
Γενική 
| του | φερέλπιδος | των | φερελπίδων
| 
Αιτιατική 
| το | φερέλπιδα | τους | φερέλπιδες
| 
Κλητική 
| | φέρελπις | | φερέλπιδες
||||

*Θηλυκό *
| | 
Ενικός 
| | 
Πληθυντικός

| 
Ονομαστική 
|η | φέρελπις | οι |φερέλπιδες
| 
Γενική 
| της | φερέλπιδος | των | φερελπίδων
| 
Αιτιατική 
| τη | φερέλπιδα | τις | φερέλπιδες
|
Κλητική 
| | φέρελπις | | φερέλπιδες
||||

*Ουδέτερο*
 | | 
Ενικός 
| | 
Πληθυντικός

| 
Ονομαστική 
|το | φέρελπιν | τα | φερέλπιδα
| 
Γενική 
| του | φερέλπιδος | των | φερελπίδων
| 
Αιτιατική 
| το | φέρελπιν | τα | φερέλπιδα
| 
Κλητική 
| | φέρελπι | | ---

*φέρελπις *ουσ. αρσ. λόγ.


|
Ενικός
||
Πληθυντικός
|
Ονομαστική
|ο|φέρελπις|οι|φερέλπιδες
Γενική 
| του| φερέλπιδος|των|φερέλπιδων
Αιτιατική
| το| φέρελπι|τους|φερέλπιδες
Κλητική
| | φέρελπι| |φερέλπιδες

*φέρελπις* ουσ. θηλ. λόγ.


|
Ενικός
| |
Πληθυντικός
|
Ονομαστική
| η| φέρελπις| οι|φερέλπιδες
Γενική
| της| φερέλπιδος| των|φερέλπιδων
Αιτιατική
|τη| φέρελπι| τις|φερέλπιδες
Κλητική
||φέρελπι| |φερέλπιδες

Συνώνυμα - Αντίθετα: *φέρελπις *ουσ. λόγ. *Σ: πολλά υποσχόμενος
*


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2014)

Το φέρελπιν; Στα κυπριακά; :) Αν είναι δυνατόν!


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2014)

...
Lexigram (αρχαίας και λόγιας):

*Λέξη: φέρελπις
*

λήμμα
|
μέρος
|
γένος
|
βαθμός
|
αριθμός
|
πτώση

φέρελπις|επίθετο|αρσενικό|θετικός|ενικός|ονομαστική, κλητική


λήμμα
|
μέρος
|
γένος
|
βαθμός
|
αριθμός
|
πτώση

φέρελπις|επίθετο|θηλυκό|θετικός|ενικός|ονομαστική, κλητική


ενικός
|
ονομαστική
|φέρελπις
γενική
|φερέλπιδος
δοτική
|φερέλπιδι
αιτιατική
|φέρελπιν
κλητική
|φέρελπις
πληθυντικός
|
ονομαστική
|φερέλπιδες
γενική
|φερελπίδων
δοτική
|φερέλπισι / φερέλπισιν
αιτιατική
|φερέλπιδας
κλητική
|φερέλπιδες


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2014)

sarant said:


> Το φέρελπιν; Στα κυπριακά; :) Αν είναι δυνατόν!



Τι πάθος ατελείωτο που είν' αυτά τα εις -ελπις (Απελπίστηκα) - Τζίμης Πανούσης :laugh:


----------

